# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  مقتل شاب بمشاجرة في مخيم الشهيد عزمي المفتي

## الحصن نيوز

توفي شاب 24 عاما في مخيم الشهيد عزمي المفتي "الحصن" في محافظة اربد مساء الجمعة اثر تلقيه عدة  طعنات بمشاجرة بين جماعتين من عشيرتين حسب محافظ اربد خالد أبو زيد.

وقال أبو زيد أن مشاجرة كبيرة وقعت بين مجموعتين من عشيرتين في مخيم الشهيد عزمي المفتي مساء الجمعة استخدموا فيها الأسلحة البيضاء وتراشقوا فيما بينهم الحجارة ,راح ضحيتها شابا بعد تلقيه حجرا في رأسه وطعنة في جسده نقل على أثرها إلى مستشفى الأميرة بسمة وقد تبين انه توفي على الفور".

وأضاف أبو زيد : " حضرت قوات الأمن والدرك والحاكم الإداري إلى مكان الشجار وسيطرت عليه بأسرع وقت ممكن وتمكنت من إلقاء القبض على بعض مسببي الشجار فيما لاذ بعضهم بالفرار وجميعهم من أصحاب الأسبقيات ".

وباشرت الجهات الأمنية التحقيق في أسباب الشجار ومعرفة القاتل.

ويشهد مخيم الشهيد عزمي المفتي في هذا الوقت طوقا امنيا للحفاظ على الأمن ومنع تجدد الشجار مرة أخرى .

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

